# Fiio BTR5



## Hanesu

There is an official webpage now, so let`s discuss all things related to this little fella here! 

https://www.fiio.com/btr5


----------



## Mlaihk

Not available for general sale yet


----------



## Gazny

Seems competitive vs the Earstudio ES100. Glad to see usb c on this device.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Thank you, @Hanesu .

Hope they've build it with an isolated micro. ^^
On the ES100, using the ambient mode was a bit annoying, imo.

Have to take a look at the Btr5 couz my ES100 was broken by battery issue.

Usb-C is nice to have also.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Disappointing battery life to say the least.... Even lower than the BTR3.


----------



## Speed King (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm going for the BTR5 over the Es100 despite the worse battery for these reasons:

Best output power so far (240mw into the 2.5mm) in a _smol_ Bluetooth receiver

Build quality is on another level (all aluminum and 2.5d curved glass for both the front and the back), however it could compromise a bit the Bluetooth range.

You can take the clip on and off

That OLED mini display is maccaroni

Hopefully it's not going to have the same long-term use issues (many people say that the Es100 starts to give off problems after the first months of use, and that's annoying)

USB C, and that's a big plus for me!

I prefer the design of it

I can't tell about the sound tho the dacs are different and they should be better than the competition, being ESS Sabres I don't think they're going to sound as smooth as the AKM's and they're going to have different attributes to them (FiiO says that they are an improvement over the dual AK4375 implemented in the radsone) but take that as a grain of salt.

HOWEVER
It doesn't have the amazing app of the Es100, tho it has one.

It's heavier than the competition, by a large margin, so maybe it's not going to be as convenient to clip, for example, on the shirt, as the others.

For someone who loves to mess up with EQ and extreme personalization, the radsone is better in this section and still rapresents a great sounding bargain for 100 bucks, in my opinion.


----------



## KittySneeze

Same here. The in-line mic support is what convinced me. That’s a game changer.


----------



## Hanesu

Speed King said:


> I'm going for the BTR5 over the Es100 despite the worse battery for these reasons:
> 
> Best output power so far (240mw into the 2.5mm) in a _smol_ Bluetooth receiver
> 
> ...



I agree in almost all points. Just I wish the clip to take off would have been designed nicer. To me the plastic look kind of destroys the nice design of the device itself.


----------



## Fawzay

Does the fiio btr5 has a LHDC (HWA)?
 The specs in official website state there no LHDC(HWA), just want to reconfirm as stated in the specs.
thx.


----------



## Speed King

No LHDC here... LDAC is the highest standard it supports I think, and that's more than enough for most of us


----------



## p50kombi

It does support LDHC but only if you use the official fiio music app, which is why I don't use it 

The app sucks in comparison to neutron or poweramp. 

They still have quite some bugs to iron out, but overall my btr5 and es100 are both on my desk and in my backpack permanently, can't decide which one is better for me yet.


----------



## Speed King

p50kombi said:


> It does support LDHC but only if you use the official fiio music app, which is why I don't use it
> 
> The app sucks in comparison to neutron or poweramp.
> 
> They still have quite some bugs to iron out, but overall my btr5 and es100 are both on my desk and in my backpack permanently, can't decide which one is better for me yet.


Ah really? Good to know from someone who has it, my bad .


----------



## Fawzay

p50kombi said:


> It does support LDHC but only if you use the official fiio music app, which is why I don't use it
> 
> The app sucks in comparison to neutron or poweramp.
> 
> They still have quite some bugs to iron out, but overall my btr5 and es100 are both on my desk and in my backpack permanently, can't decide which one is better for me yet.



Thx for the info, and yea im also in a state of dilemma on which should i get: Es100 or Btr5....


----------



## Lopsy1

I have both Btr3 and Btr5 and in my opinion Btr5 balanced sounds way better than Btr3. I'm using my Noble K10. Fiio control app is also great and is separate from the Fiio player.


----------



## p50kombi (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes, the control app is seperate, however the equaliser on the btr5 does not work on ldac, LDHC or USB dac mode.
Also, you can't use LDHC if you only use the support app.
If they fix the bugs timely on the btr5, the not working eq on any hi res codec being the main one, I would probably sell my es100, although the radsone app is 10 times better than the fiio support app


----------



## Hanesu

Lopsy1 said:


> I have both Btr3 and Btr5 and in my opinion Btr5 balanced sounds way better than Btr3. I'm using my Noble K10. Fiio control app is also great and is separate from the Fiio player.



Can you describe the sound difference a bit? By the way, where did you get your Btr5 from?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

p50kombi said:


> Yes, the control app is seperate, however the equaliser on the btr5 does not work on ldac, LDHC or USB dac mode.
> Also, you can't use LDHC if you only use the support app.
> If they fix the bugs timely on the btr5, the not working eq on any hi res codec being the main one, I would probably sell my es100, although the radsone app is 10 times better than the fiio support app



Same situation on ES100, btw.
EQ isn't working on Ldac.


----------



## p50kombi

Chris Kaoss said:


> Same situation on ES100, btw.
> EQ isn't working on Ldac.


100 percent sure it does on mine, I use different equaliser presets for different headphones/iems and they all give me different sound on es100. 
I can immediately notice if I got the headphone preset still set when I pop my iems into the es100 and use ldac exclusively on that puppy.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Oh, ok.
My bad than. Apologize.
On my Es it doesn't work until it was broken by battery issue.
Came with a new fw?
Never experienced since.


----------



## Lopsy1

Pre ordered from Hifigo. Btr5 sounds brighter with clean and punchy bass.


----------



## Lopsy1

I don't believe es100 supports LDHC at all. At least we have this option with Btr5, and it sounds good. As for the app, maybe Radson has more features, but does it make Es100 sound better than Btr5?


----------



## AxelCloris

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...5mm-aac-sbc-aptx-aptx-ll-aptx-hd-ldac.918298/


----------

